# mountain Laurel???



## christie (May 10, 2008)

I live in the woods with tons... I mean tons of mtn laurel. Which is in the rhododendron family. Its poisonous to us and animals. { I had to get rid of my goats, they were constantly getting loose and getting sick from eatting the stuff};
I wanted to keep bees but saw somewhere that rhododendrons make poisonous honey. Is this true??
In another post someone mentioned oak being poisonous too. The second post popular tree in our neighbourhood would be oak.... So should I give up any plans to have Bees???
How would I know if it was poisonous??
Thanks Christie


----------



## Energy Rebel (Jan 22, 2011)

I had not heard that mountain laurel made honey poisonous, but that it would give it a bitter, funny taste. The source was from a beekeeping class at the local community college and they did bring in some experienced beekeepers to speak to us and answer questions. I do think that bees generally stay away from them and other undesirable sources unless there is nothing else available.
They have to eat it too.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The first poison honey ever recorded was in 400 BC by Xenophon. the place was from hives along the black see during the march of the ten thousand. It was believed to be from a *species of Rhododendron*, probably *R.pontica*.

No one died as a result just acted stupid drunk, all recovered after a day or two.

First reported poison honey in the USA was 1794. Since then poison honey has repeatedly been reported in the mountains of New Jersey, Virginia, and North Carolina. It is believed to be from the* Mountain Laurel (Kalma latifella)* called by many in the region poson Ivy.

Sourse ABC XYZ of bee keeping 1974 edition.

 Al


----------



## christie (May 10, 2008)

I hope to have a garden but Im sure thats not enough for them...oh, and a couple neighbours have small gardens as well. But seriously that mtn laurel is every where..
About a mile away is a huge orchard... Do you think they would attempt to go that far?
i have to find a bee seminar nere me some day.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Normal forage range is 2 miles, they will forage up to 6 miles. 

Do not place honey supers on the hives untill after the Rhododendron And Mountain Laurel has stopped blooming. That way you shouldn't have to worry about poison honey from it.

Amazing amount of stuff the bees forage on you never thought of. Right now ours are in the skunk cabbage, Elm and the early spring flowers like crocus.

 Al


----------

